# NENDA Sunny Sisters Show June 14th



## sassykat6181

Sending in my paperwork today. I'm bringing a 2yr old milker, 2 - 12 month old juniors, a 2 month old and a 3 month old

So excited for my first show. Who else is going and what are you bringing????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just sent mine out today too! 

I'm bringing two 3yr old milkers, a yearling milker, and a 2month old LaMancha jr 

Will be nice to see you again


----------



## Ryann

My R/A has gone haywire and can barely move so I am not going to make it this year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's too bad  hope you feel better Ryann! :hug:


----------



## Ryann

thank you Skyla...good luck to all of you going! I won't make the VT show either it is the same weekend my Gram is coming home from Florida to visit... we will do a few 4-H shows at the fairs... Hope I get to go to more shows next year!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I won't be able to make the VT one either  

I'll have to pop in at a fair or two to say hi


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm not doing VT either, just this one. I shaved two does today.....they weren't too happy and I think they look funny LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh: I love seeing what they look like under all that hair every year!  so fun!


----------



## sassykat6181

Gotta fix faces and do Mel's udder 
The 7 week old I'm not clipping. I still have a yearling to clip and possibly the 3 month old. She's fuzzy too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wow does Mel look like her mama! Pretty gals 
They look good 

I'm debating reclipping my girls.. I may do it the day before.. :shrug: and I'm gonna do udder there that morning


----------



## sassykat6181

Maggie, first doe, is Mel's kid from last June  

I don't remember what Shasta looked like lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She looks good! Nice length and topline improvement over her dam 

Lol! A girl on my 4-H group used her as her project doe  she was very deep bodied like your girl  same color, blue eyes lol


----------



## Frosty

I sent my paperwork in yesterday. I am still just bringing gidget and willow I have been working with them this week and it has gotten a little better. I shaved Kadee yesterday and worked on the two boys today. I still have to finish catching fire my batterys died. The boys look so totally different shaved.


----------



## sassykat6181

Just picked up two pet pens for the show. Guy on Craigslist wanted $50 each and I got both for $80


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Frosty said:


> I sent my paperwork in yesterday. I am still just bringing gidget and willow I have been working with them this week and it has gotten a little better. I shaved Kadee yesterday and worked on the two boys today. I still have to finish catching fire my batterys died. The boys look so totally different shaved.


I love seeing how different they look once I clip every year! 

Can't wait to see how the girls do!  bet they will do great  it should be a little less stressful for them this time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Just picked up two pet pens for the show. Guy on Craigslist wanted $50 each and I got both for $80


Awesome!  
That's how I got one of mine  dirt cheap from a dog groomer who was closing down shop and moving  got that, like 3 big crates and a few little things I think for like $50 a few years ago  love CL sometimes!


----------



## sassykat6181

Do you know if I can bring an extra doe and register her at the show?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Do you know if I can bring an extra doe and register her at the show?


T think they have day if entries.. But I'm sure it's not too late yet if you emailed Mary


----------



## sassykat6181

Had a super tough time trimming Dizzys face. Do I have to do her wattles? I'll have to have my husband hold her, it's nearly impossible!!!!!


----------



## Frosty

That's a good question. I didn't do willows and gidgets and no one said anything I want to know the answer for sure also.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You don't have to  I had left Hallie's at New Boston.. They were too small to make look good lol! So I left them


----------



## Goatzrule

I wish I could go.  Mom had to do something that day so she traded me 2 ADGA shows. One in Maine and the other is Sandwich.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wish we had room to have you tag along.. As it is, we aren't all going.. :/

That's cool! You'll have to tell me about the Maine show  maybe I'll head there next year  and still talking to my mom about Sandwich...


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah I am hoping I will know at least one person at the Maine show.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure Deb Orff will be there.. And possibly some others that normally come around to our shows


----------



## Goatzrule

Who is that?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Alpine breeder in ME.. She's real nice  she normally comes to the New Boston show and Sunny Sisters.. She wasn't at New Boston this year though..


----------



## sassykat6181

Guess I better go to the store tomorrow and buy a "show" outfit 

Not making much progress on getting the girls to walk. Ugh! 

I'll be the one rolling my goats along lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: I'm sure they will behave better for you once you get there  mine do most times  (they are horrid beasts at home, and fairly good at shows..)


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh boy oh boy oh boy - the excitement is building!!!!!! Probably won't sleep tonight


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:stars: I know the feeling!!  
I sure hope I sleep tonight! Otherwise I'll pass out by the time we get to the jr does! :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I didn't do a good job tattooing Bellatrix, you can barely make out the "G" in my GM3......what do I do?????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. You can leave it for now, and hope they can make it out enough at the show if she were to win.
Then, after, you could do her tail and send it in to ADGA that you retattooed..


----------



## sassykat6181

Is there a pen?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have seen people use rabbit pens.. Not sure where you would get one though.. Maybe google it. :shrug:


----------



## Frosty

Are you girls already for tomorrow. I am all set but walked the girls again tonight and they were being brats again. Oh well its fun anyway. See you there.


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm almost ready. Trimmed hooves and did touch up on haircuts 
Truck is almost packed. Getting my reg papers together, printed up a farm sign and need to get my lunch and goodies in the cooler......so EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm all set and ready  have to trim udders and load the girls in the jeep  

It's a tight fit! Had to ditch the cooler :lol: 

Can't wait to see you ladies tomorrow!


----------



## VincekFarm

Good luck and have fun! I wish I was going!


----------



## HerdQueen

How did everyone do?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We did ok  had fun and got to hang out with Goat friends!  

Oh, Katrina, here are a few pics of Dizzy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Another one of Dizzy


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks! I had hoped she'd do better, oh well I had a nice chat with the judge since I didn't get to show Maggie  if I can get a health cert this week I think I might go up to vt next weekend 

Had a talk with my husband about how much work nigies are. Going to start downsizing the herd and take a serious look at alpines or lamanchas.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was a HUGE class! I think she did pretty good considering 

I wish I could go to VT.. I was really hoping to.. But I don't have the $ for another HC..

LOL! You should! 
I love my munchies! 
I've decided to sell all the Nigies but Brook and Ellie  they are my favorites and Brookie is my baby girl


----------



## sassykat6181

I though the hc was good for the whole year ????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes.. But my vet filled it out for just the Sunny Sisters show.. 
And my dad doesn't want to go up there with the jeep and the van is new and 'goats aren't allowed in the can'


----------



## Frosty

The Vermont one is on the 28 of June. It was listed wrong and I got paper work that said its the 28. I have signed up already. I wish you could go also Skylar. The pictures you sent me were real nice but something went wrong with the email and when I save them I cannot open them the usual way. When I was playing around it said the email didn't process corresctly don't know why that. I am happy with my two and loved the things I won in the raffle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Huh.. That's strange.. :/ 
I'm not very tech savy to help with that though! :lol: 
Hmm.. Want me to send it again?


----------



## Frosty

give it a try if its not to much bother. Might be easier then me trying to figure out how to fix the ones I got. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Ok, I'll send them again


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh I thought Vermont was the 21st. I'll give a call tomorrow and find out for sure. I think I have something the 28th but can't remember


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Oh I thought Vermont was the 21st. I'll give a call tomorrow and find out for sure. I think I have something the 28th but can't remember


It was.. But there was something that messed with the dates.. I had emailed Jen about it and she told me the 28th too


----------



## Goatzrule

I am glade you guys had fun. Really wish I could have went :tear: Next year. We are getting our health certificate for the show in Maine.


----------

